
Opera’s work to reduce Chromium’s memory use - dsr12
https://dev.opera.com/blog/reducing-memory-use/
======
gcb0
> Our vision is still the same: get the web into the hands of everyone,
> regardless of their device.

the only code base that i can run on all my devices, is firefox. -- an old
opera fan

